# Re: [EVDL] e3car project



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*

<<< I notice the United States is Conspicuously Absent, NO American Companies,
and No American Funding. Looks like The Europeans are going to lead the
Technology in EV for the World and the American Big Three Auto Makers will
see their Dealers selling "Imports" instead, by 2020... >>>

...or some crappy Pinto or Vega version of an EV, like they did when 
Toyota, Datsun, and Honda came and "ate their lunch" in the '70's.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*

On the news section there is a link to Atmel=B4s news release:

"Atmel Launches Industry's Safest Battery Management Solution for =

Automotive and Industrial High-cell-count Li-Ion Battery Packs - =

Devices enable cost savings of up to 60 percent compared to existing =

solutions"

http://tinyurl.com/ybdy28e

Can any of you experts comment on this? Is it just marketing talk?

- Osmo



[email protected] kirjoitti 16.12.2009 kello 20.35:

> I just heard about this today. Quite a few countries and big =

> companies putting resources into the project.
> http://www.e3car.eu/research.htm
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091217/13d72759=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Osmo S. wrote:
> > On the news section there is a link to Atmel=B4s news release:
> > =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Now, if it wasn't for the fact that I wanted to use an industrial 2-12kW
> > 48V PSU with individual isolated 48-3.3V CC/CV regulators rather than
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*

Evan Tuer wrote:
>


> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Now, if it wasn't for the fact that I wanted to use an industrial 2-12kW
> >> 48V PSU with individual isolated 48-3.3V CC/CV regulators rather than
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> > I didn't say I wanted dozens of swich mode power supplies in my battery
> > boxes, I said I would base the BMS on individual charging instead of
> > resistive discharge. So each cell has 48V in, 3.3V out, serial port or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> > Evan Tuer wrote:
> >> On Thu, Dec 17, 2009 at 9:32 AM, Ole-Egil Hvitmyren
> >> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> >> I didn't say I wanted dozens of swich mode power supplies in my battery
> >> boxes, I said I would base the BMS on individual charging instead of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> > I would base the BMS on individual charging instead of resistive
> > discharge... a few dollars (maybe even $20) per cell. It might just
> > be worth it for the flexibility and scalability.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> >> I would base the BMS on individual charging instead of resistive
> >> discharge... a few dollars (maybe even $20) per cell. It might just
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*

On Tue, Dec 22, 2009 at 11:21 AM, Ole-Egil Hvitmyren


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Seriously, it's no more harmful to connect an MCU to a battery than
> > connecting a resistor and a transistor. Actually, less. Worst solution
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Evan Tuer wrote:
> > On Tue, Dec 22, 2009 at 11:21 AM, Ole-Egil Hvitmyren
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*

On Tue, Dec 22, 2009 at 11:51 AM, Ole-Egil Hvitmyren


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > > Fixed voltage linear regulators are actually very reliable from that
> > > point of view.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> > I think you'll find that 100 balancers have the same failure rate as 100
> > chargers, more or less.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> 
> >> If the secondary side stops transmitting voltages and currents, the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] e3car project*



> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren wrote:
> > On christmas holiday here (Merry Christmas everyone!)
> Yes indeed! And a Happy New Year as well!
> > I am not talking about _normal_ switchmode converters. The only failure that can happen to a flyback regulator that will raise output voltage is a feedback resistor failure, and guess what? This is one of two potential faults of an LDO as well ;-)
> ...


----------

